# 510 Connector



## Rellik (25/10/14)

Hi all
I'm looking for a 510 connector. I'm in on the group buy from Fat Daddy, But I'm so keen to start with my first mod.
So if anyone has one to sell, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

